# Car Songs - Post Your Favorite Ones For Us



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I always like Johnny Cash's "One Piece At A Time"

[video=youtube;dxLJkphanN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxLJkphanN4&feature=related[/video]

This one has a great last line. It starts out slow and speeds up as it goes along.

[video=youtube;kk-LH0-Wq4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk-LH0-Wq4g&feature=related[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

LOve this tune[YOUTUBE]zxGpmp6URuk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

grrr... problems embedding you tube link....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAbbgSKUZB4


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Little GTO by the Daytonas
I Get Around, Little Deuce Coupe, Fun Fun Fun, 409, Cherry Cherry Coupe - The Beach Boys
Long May You Run - Stills Young Band
Get Out of My Dreams (and into my car) - Billy Ocean
Pink Cadillac / Cadillac Ranch - Bruce Springsteen
Jaguar and Thunderbird, Nadine, You Can't Catch Me - Chuck Berry
Boss Hoss - The Sonics


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Little GTO by the Daytonas
I Get Around, Little Deuce Coupe, Fun Fun Fun, 409, Cherry Cherry Coupe - The Beach Boys
Long May You Run - Stills Young Band
Get Out of My Dreams (and into my car) - Billy Ocean
Pink Cadillac / Cadillac Ranch - Bruce Springsteen
Jaguar and Thunderbird, Nadine, You Can't Catch Me - Chuck Berry
Boss Hoss - The Sonics


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hot Rod Lincoln


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Hot Rod Lincoln


I am just learning that tune.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> I am just learning that tune.


Gotta respect Bill Kirchen.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> I am just learning that tune.


Gotta respect Bill Kirchen.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Aside from obvious choices that always give me leadfoot like Radar Love, or the entire Appetite for Destruction album, some of my favourites are:

Springsteen - Open All Night
Fred Eaglesmith - Georgia Overdrive


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Aside from obvious choices that always give me leadfoot like Radar Love, or the entire Appetite for Destruction album, some of my favourites are:

Springsteen - Open All Night
Fred Eaglesmith - Georgia Overdrive


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

[video=youtube;7klWRu5xDvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7klWRu5xDvk[/video]


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

This:

[video=youtube;LWHZAUB5fI8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWHZAUB5fI8[/video]


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Roll On Down The Highway...BTO
Born To Be Wild...Steppenwolf


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

YouTube - Hondells..... Hot Rod High...1964


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot Little Honda by the Beach Boys!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

"Drive" by......wait for it............the _*Cars*_


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Swervin55 said:


> "Drive" by......wait for it............the _*Cars*_


yes! good one!!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot Little Honda by the Beach Boys!


Um, that was when Honda only made motorcycles, and not cars. Or have we moved on from 4 wheels to 2 now?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Um, that was when Honda only made motorcycles, and not cars. Or have we moved on from 4 wheels to 2 now?


No, but I still love it as a driving song. The chorus with the shifting gears is great!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Gee I play a lot of driving songs.. this is on our set list as well

[YOUTUBE]X4W7SBGPfrw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ILIKEDRUMZZZ (Jan 4, 2011)

Blueprint - 1988


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Swervin55 said:


> "Drive" by......wait for it............the _*Cars*_


and that, from a canadian! what about this song by the same name?
YouTube - Drive You-Stink-McKenna Mendelson Mainline(1969)

and, how about automotive locomotion for those of us who are vehicularly challenged?
YouTube - Bus Rider - The Guess Who

of course being american we are all about the open road. after all, we did kinda invent the freeway.
my personal favs? they're not even americans! hahahahaha!!!!

YouTube - Judas Priest-Heading out to the Highway
YouTube - Mustasch - Black City

this may not be a fav of mine, the artist is a bad-ass guitar player, even though he's supposed to be ...eccentric.
YouTube - Prince - Little Red Corvette


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Highway Star...Deep Purple (Machine Head)


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

cheezy .. I am now going to have a driving set.. forgot about that one... Stink.ya !


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

Good thread here and all great choices. I think my all time fav is:

You tube - Ride On Josephine - George Thorogood


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

gurianguy said:


> Good thread here and all great choices. I think my all time fav is:
> 
> You tube - Ride On Josephine - George Thorogood


a really good slide player i know once described thorogood as a "meat and potatoes player" i thought that was an interesting appraisal.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

I just downloaded (is that a bad word around here??) a copy of Tom Robinson Band's Grey Cortina - a blast from my past in the big smoke. Timing is everything, isn't it?

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Ted Nugent - Terminus El Dorado
The Beatles - (Baby you can) Drive My Car
Sammy Hagar - I Can't Drive 55
Judas Priest - Desert Plains


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This........



ed2000 said:


> *Born To Be Wild...Steppenwolf*


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

My favorite is Drivers Seat by Sniff N the Tears


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Red Barchetta


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Anything on bagpipes....especially when I'm on the bike.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Demonics - Super Bee

[YOUTUBE]N5T5v6ne-D0[/YOUTUBE]

Zeke - Holley 750

[YOUTUBE]G38eglByKB0[/YOUTUBE]

Warning, they are severely rocking.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe all the posts for this thread. I guess we loves our cars and car songs. There are some long forgotten songs posted here. Here's one of my favorites.

[video=youtube;xKKP_cZuk54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKKP_cZuk54&feature=more_related[/video]


----------

